# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Štand i radionice na Sajmu zdravlja u Vinkovcima

## paučica

Slavonke, jeste vidjele?

- U petak (sutra) u 17 sati radionica o platnenim pelenama,
- u subotu u 17 sati Mala škola dojenja
- u subotu od 10 do 20 h prodaja pelena i drugih Rodinih proizvoda na štandu.
- sva tri dana (petak, subota, nedjelja) od 10 do 20 h štand s besplatnim brošurama, dvd-ima i druženje s Rodama.

Vidimo se!

http://roda.hr/article/read/roda-na-...a-u-vinkovcima

----------

